# The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*intro* 
The RNS-510 is VW's new DVD based touch screen nav system available on '09 and newer VWs (except Routan and Rabbit).
In the US the RNS-510 can be optioned with Bluetooth connectivity, earlier examples did not have BT available.
here is an example of an RNS-510 without BT









on models with BT the "mute" button is replaced with a "phone" button .
*pricing* 
VW offers it as a factory option for $1,999. it is also available as a retrofit kit for most 2006 and newer VWs from several aftermarket retailers for between $2300 and $2600.

*What can it do?* 
While its main purpose is navigation it also offers many other infotainment features:
- ipod connectivity
- SIrius traffic
- climatronic settings display
- backup camera display
- DVD playback
- music storage in its built in 20G hard-drive (18.8 actual)
- MDI :The Media Device Interface (MDI) offers support for USB devices (memory sticks and hard drives), iPod integration and Aux-in devices along with displaying ID3 tags.








*Part numbers* 
Nav Units
3C0 035 684 C – US Spec RNS-510 (for MKV, B6, Eos & Tiguan)
1T0 035 680 A – EU Spec RNS-510 (for MKV, B6, Eos & Tiguan) 
7L6 035 684 – US Spec RNS-510 (Touareg) 
7L6 035 680 A – EU Spec RNS-510 (Touareg) 
Map DVDs
7L6 919 859 – US Map DVD from Navteq
1T0 051 859 D – Western Europe Map DVD V3
1T0 051 859 C – Eastern Europe Map DVD V2 
Installation Accessories
4E0 035 608 K – Twin Connector 
000 098 707 – Antenna Adapter (2 required) 
000 051 502 F – GPS Antenna with FAKRA connector 
000 098 655A – Satellite Radio Extension cable
4E0 035 672K – Fakra jacket for the FM/AM antenna cable connectors
MDI
5N0 035 341A – Module with USB cable for MKV, B6, Eos
5N0 035 341 – Module with USB cable for Tiguan
000 051 446C – iPod cable
000 051 446D – AUX-in cable
To install the unit into the CD Changer location on a MKV, you will need the following parts (with anthracite trim notated):
1/05 – 6/06 production (MY 2005 & 2006)
1K5 863 323A (Color choices add: 3Z7 Art Gray, 7R3 Beige, 75R Anthracite)
7/06 – 11/07 (MY 2007 and some 2008)
1K5 863 323C (Color choices add: 3U6 Art Gray, 7G8 beige, 71N Anthracite)
12/07 – 11/08 (MY some 2008 and 2009)
1K0 863 323L (this is the aux in port version. Color choices add: 3U6 Art Gray, 7G8 beige, 71N Anthracite).


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

That's great info. Thanks for compiling it and putting it all in one place.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (iPinch)*

Part number for the US spec RNS-510 is 3C0 035 684 A.


----------



## TDITimber (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (iPinch)*

The cable you mention...000 098 655A – Satellite Radio Extension cable...is female on both ends, it will not hook up to old tuner, needs to be male. How did you get it to work?


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (iPinch)*

Does anyone know where the mic is located when you have the BT option on the RNS510?
I opened up the panel around the sunroof and there is nothing remotely resembling the mic.
On the upper right face of the unit there is a small 'hole' Could that be a mic?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (TDITimber)*

how hard is it to run the cable from under the passenger seat to the back of the radio?


----------



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (iPinch)*

For those of us with the "older" RNS 510 that has a mute button, but have just installed the Skoda BT unit; how do I access the phone on the nav screen?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (Karrera4)*

Good question, I have the model with the Phone button, I have the small 'hole' too, but notice that on the example of an RNS-510 without BT, it also has the small 'hole.'


----------



## patcub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: The Complete reference guide to the RNS-510 (Karrera4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karrera4* »_For those of us with the "older" RNS 510 that has a mute button, but have just installed the Skoda BT unit; how do I access the phone on the nav screen? 

I believe you push the mute button, but it only works when the phone is linked via bluetooth. Not completely sure since I also have a unit with the phone button. 
The guide is a little misleading, just because the RNS510 has a phone button does not mean it has bluetooth built in. You need to buy a seperate unit, such as the skoda or Fiscon, that splices into your wiring harness and has a bluetooth box and mic cable, to get bluetooth. I would check out vwnavi.com for more in depth info on the RNS510.



_Modified by patcub at 1:30 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## Belox (Jun 6, 2010)

Apologies for the necro, but seem best place to post...
Does anyone know how to tell from the radio which map version is installed?
Also, can you load more than one map at a time? If so, how do you tell which maps are loaded?
Help much appreciated!


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

Belox said:


> Apologies for the necro, but seem best place to post...
> Does anyone know how to tell from the radio which map version is installed?
> Also, can you load more than one map at a time? If so, how do you tell which maps are loaded?
> Help much appreciated!


If the hidden menu is enabled, hold down the setup button for around 15 secs. Then scroll through the menus to see.

If you hidden menu is not enabled then you need VCDS Vag-Com to enable it


----------



## Texican (Aug 5, 2010)

*Extention Cable really needed?*

I recently updated my 2006 Jetta GLI to the RNS-510. I've been told that in order for me to use my existing Antenna for the SAT Radio I need to run the Ext. cable you mention. WHY can't I use an adaptor to connect the 2 cables removed from the SAT recvr in the trunk and just use the existing cable that runs to the head unit. I've been told this won't work; Why won't it work?


----------



## Texican (Aug 5, 2010)

*Extenion Cable*

If I'm not mistaekn the Ext cable is not meant to conect to your old SAT RCVR but to the cable coming from the antenna, then ran up to the head unit. The RNS-510 has the SAT RECVR built in.


----------

